#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Τουριστικά καταλύματα σε ακίνητα εκτός σχεδίου. Ερώτηση περί αρτιότητας

## ianni

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,

Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας όσον αφορά την αρτιότητα ακινήτου εκτός σχεδίου για κατασκευή μη κύριων τουριστικών καταλυμάτων, για την ακρίβεια τουριστικές επιπλωμένες κατοικίες.

Ο Ν.4759/2020 αναφέρει πως για χρήση τουριστικών καταλυμάτων, _το ελάχιστον εμβαδόν που πρέπει να έχουν τα γήπεδα της παρ. 1 του άρθρου  32, ώστε να θεωρούνται άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα, είναι οκτώ χιλιάδες  (8.000) τ.μ._

Οι τουριστικές επιπλωμένες κατοικίες δομούνται με όρους δόμησης κατοικίας.

Ερώτηση: Το '_με όρους δόμησης κατοικίας_' σημαίνει πως ‘παρακάμπτεις’ την ανάγκη για 8 στρ., ή αφορά μόνο συντελεστές και λοιπούς όρους?

Εν ολίγοις, το 2023 θα χτίζονται τουριστικές επιπλωμένες κατοικίες σε ακίνητο εκτός σχεδίου εμβαδού 5.000 τ.μ.?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------

